# Retinol for dry skin?



## bunnylover (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Can people with dry skin use retinol? I hardly get pimples because I have dry skin. But I've been reading articles stating that people in my age group (I'm 30) should start using a product containing retinol for anti-aging. Does retinol help with sagging/elastin beside wrinkles/collagen? I also read retinol thins out the skin, so won't that cause sagging??

And comments? Thanks.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 11, 2008)

Don't waste your money on over the counter products containing retinol.

Get you doctor to prescribe Retin A or another product that contains Tretinoin. Products that contain Tretinoin can be prescribed for cosmetic purposes.

Retin A can be drying, so start our very slowly until your skin gets use to it - your doctor will explain all of that.

Prescribed Tretinoin products are the only ones that can stop skin from wrinkling and help remove wrinkles already in place. Absolutely no over the counter product can help with wrinkling - other than make it appear that they are doing something.

And Tretinoin does help replenish collagen as well.

Make an appointment with your doctor to discuss if a product like Retin a will benefit your skin.

As well, alway use lots of sunscreen as the sun is the biggest culprit when it comes to wrinkles - smoking is a close second.


----------



## Lia (May 11, 2008)

Carolyn is right - also , if you have acne problems, Tretinoin and their 'cousins' (tazaroten - tazorac; adapalen - differin; isotretinoin - don't remember the name) also help with them !


----------



## patsluv (May 21, 2008)

You can use it but may need a moisturizer along with it to prevent drying and irritation. I don't have very dry skin but still can't use it alone without any moisturizer. My face will get red patches and very sensitive so much so that any products that contain acids like glycolic would burn my skin.

It thins the outer layers of the skin but thickens the inner most layers of the skin so it helps to firm the skin over the long term.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 22, 2008)

If you are going to use a moisturizer with the Retin A, double check with the pharmacist to see if the moisturizer will affect the active ingredient, renduring it useless.

Just like if you were prescibed an antibiotic, you might not be able to eat certain foods along with it.

You can use the retin A at night and then use a moisturizer during the daytime - make sure it has a good spf as you will be susceptible to sunburns.


----------



## bunnylover (May 24, 2008)

thanks ladies! i started using skin ceutical's retinol cream, and its much gentler than Roc's cream.


----------

